# DeWalt finally hears a who...torx conversion



## NiteWalker (May 7, 2011)

Kudos!
I was originally set on the 734 but might get a deal on the 735. What's the date code so we know what to look for when buying new?


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

Can these be retrofitted?


----------



## SCABrown (Jun 10, 2011)

I just looked on Dewalt's Service net and they do offer a retro fit kit with the new screws and a wrench, it $18.78. http://servicenet.dewalt.com/Products/Detail/DW735X
Its about time. Thanks for the heads up on the change to Torx screws.


----------



## joeyinsouthaustin (Sep 22, 2012)

Thanx *SCABrown* for the groundwork. My local Cert. DeWalt repair guy is getting back to me on the actual date code this change happened… So those who want can know for sure.. I will post the date of mine when I am back to the shop to check. There was no particular indication on the packaging. I didn't find out till I opened it and set it up.


----------



## Straightbowed (Feb 9, 2012)

torque them to about 90 KGF you will be fine with oil


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

@Aaron, thanks for the info. Looks like a necessary upgrade although I haven't had any problems.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

I wonder if that $18 retrofit kit is ALL the screws (like for a complete tear-down)? or just the top cover and the blade screws?


----------



## ScomelBasses (Dec 6, 2012)

I bought the Dewalt 735X in late November early December and have the new torx wrench and screws. I didn't know mine was any different until I saw this thread. This was a nice surprise. I got it from Amazon for $479 shipped which is one of the better deals I've seen on this planer in a long time. The planer is awesome by the way.


----------



## jasondain (Jan 13, 2011)

I ordered the retro fit before xmas as I had a few stripped bolts and nicked blades to deal with. Retrofit just has the blade bolts, not the top so I have to keep the 2 wrenches :-(

I ordered and received the kit and made the conversion. It is certainly very nice to have the torx bolts instead of the allen bolts. Too bad the conversion kit doesn't have the top bolts.


----------



## joeyinsouthaustin (Sep 22, 2012)

*FOLLOW UP*: I could not get a strong answer from my factory repair rep on when the conversion happened.. but we know at least lat nov. early dec. The bolts outside the retro kit can be ordered from the factory service center for about $.75 each, but you have to get into the drawing and get the part numbers together. For the most part they are all T-30 M6 1.32 screws, so you could get a bunch after market somewhere.


----------



## paulkray (Feb 16, 2013)

I bought my 735 a few years ago in refurbished condition.
The first time i went to change the blades the bolts were already frozen and I ended up stripping out most of them.
Maybe I got lucky but when I called Dewalt the service rep was already familiar with the problem of the the allen heads stripping out easily and sent me a set of the torx replacements for free.
I have had no issues with the torx replacements.


----------

